# Holed fresh water tank repair



## draaiorgel (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi guys n gals,
Anyone had to repair the above and been successful?
It's a black plastic one on an Autosleeper Harmony which is slung
outside vehicle at the rear.
I thought about using the fibreglass paste to fix it.
What do you think?


----------



## paulamy (Jun 18, 2008)

depends what type of hole you have got fibreglass does,nt stick well to plastic ,we have repaired tanks with small holes by putting a large washer either thats was covered in silicone but it does need access both sides. how big is the hole? paul.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 18, 2008)

Contact CAK Tanks after all they do make the things and if they don't know...

There is also Goodwin Plastics who also fabricate black plaky tanks


----------



## cas (Jun 18, 2008)

draaiorgel said:


> Hi guys n gals,
> Anyone had to repair the above and been successful?
> It's a black plastic one on an Autosleeper Harmony which is slung
> outside vehicle at the rear.
> ...



Wouldnt fibregalss matting be better than paste?


----------



## AndyC (Jun 18, 2008)

Fibreglass matting/resin/paste will not stick to a plastic tank. Ultimately the best repair would be plastic 'welding'. 

Depending on the size and location of the hole, a plastic patch stuck on with Sikaflex would probably work, or you could try this: www.speeding.co.uk/acatalog/PermaPoxy_Expoxies___Sealants.html#a4134

AndyC


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hole*

If you use sikaflex make sure you use a adhesive sealant like the512.Best of luck.


----------



## draaiorgel (Jun 18, 2008)

AndyC said:


> Fibreglass matting/resin/paste will not stick to a plastic tank. Ultimately the best repair would be plastic 'welding'.
> 
> Depending on the size and location of the hole, a plastic patch stuck on with Sikaflex would probably work, or you could try this: www.speeding.co.uk/acatalog/PermaPoxy_Expoxies___Sealants.html#a4134
> 
> AndyC



Thanks Andy,
That latter one sounds just about right for the job.


----------

